# RIP JukeBox



## madisonl702 (Jan 26, 2014)

My sweet baby boy is gone! Somehow, he died today. Maybe heart attack, idk. May he be in a better place.):
And I only had him for two days! Bye,bye my baby boy


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh, no!!!!!!!! I'm so so sorry! Its so hard to believe he/she is gone, seems like I had just read & replied to your JukeBox blog, I think. I can't imagine your shock & heartbreak.


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 26, 2014)

I know, I don't know what happened. Maybe in a couple months I will get a baby bun, mini Rex or something else. Next time I'll make sure everything is perfect so I know it wasn't me I think he was sick tho.....


----------



## kisha.princess (Jan 26, 2014)

You got him at a pet store right? ;( I got my Ollie at a pet store too and I asked the owner if he was healthy she said no problems at all! I noticed he wasn't eating or drinking or pooping so I took him to the vet and he was actually very ill! you have to watch pet stores  luckily I caught it in time and he is still alive and better than ever!


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, the breeder I got it from said he got it from a pet store and was going to raise him up for a breeder but didn't have enough money to keep him. I thought it was fishy


----------



## JBun (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your bun 

Though petstore rabbits can sometimes have problems, you may bring home a healthy rabbit that can end up getting sick, and it won't be any fault to the petstore. Rabbits are just very sensitive animals. They can get very stressed coming to a new home, and that makes them susceptible to getting sick, and sometimes very serious illness. If your bun appeared to be healthy when you brought him home, this may be what happened.


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 26, 2014)

It wasn't your fault =( Pet store rabbits are notoriously bad choices, as beautiful as they can be. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, big hugs to you. Sometimes bunnies have things going on inside that we can't see on the outside. That doesn't make it any easier to accept what happened though. Binkey free JukeBox.


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 27, 2014)

It's okay, I tend to get over things quickly, I'm just a little bummed out such a sweet rabbit could die so young but I'm happy he's in heaven


----------



## lovelops (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh my gosh. I'm soo sooo sorry. My heart goes out to you... at least it had a good home the last two days of it's life and you gave it all the love you could and that is what is important. You did the best you could for your bunny the time you had it and it died in a far better place then being in some meat factory no matter what the situation was... you are in my thoughts.

Vanessa


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 27, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss. He sure was a cute little one. It's so hard not to get depressed whether they've been with you a long or short time, it is heartbreaking. We just lost our little boy Finn a couple of weeks ago and I still have a hard time with it--just happened out of the blue as he was fine in the morning and gone that night with no symptoms at all. Rest in peace JukeBox and binky free, you are loved and missed greatly.


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, fin was so cute. Now they play together in heaven


----------

